# خاص بهندسه الانتاج .. بجد لا تتجاهل هذا الكتاب ..#



## Eng-Maher (11 فبراير 2007)

خاص بهندسه الانتاج .. بجد لا تتجاهل هذا الكتاب لانه فى مصلحتك ...........ّ

Metal Machining
Theory and Applications
Thomas Childs
University of Leeds, UK
Katsuhiro Maekawa
Ibaraki University, Japan
Toshiyuki Obikawa
Tokyo Institute of Technology, Japan
Yasuo Yamane
Hiroshima University, Japan​-----------






الرابط ...............................................

http://rapidshare.de/files/21074599/CHILDS__T.__2000_._Metal_Machining_-_Theory_and_Applications.rar


----------



## Eng-Maher (11 فبراير 2007)

*المحتوى (جزء منه)*

Preface vii
1 Introduction 1
1.1 Machine tool technology 3
1.2 Manufacturing systems 15
1.3 Materials technology 19
1.4 Economic optimization of machining 24
1.5 A forward look 32
References 34
2 Chip formation fundamentals 35
2.1 Historical introduction 35
2.2 Chip formation mechanics 37
2.3 Thermal modelling 57
2.4 Friction, lubrication and wear 65
2.5 Summary 79
References 80
3 Work and tool materials 81
3.1 Work material characteristics in machining 82
3.2 Tool materials 97
References 117
4 Tool damage 118
4.1 Tool damage and its classification 118
4.2 Tool life 130
4.3 Summary 134
References 135
5 Experimental methods 136
5.1 Microscopic examination methods 136
5.2 Forces in machining 139
5.3 Temperatures in machining 147
5.4 Acoustic emission 155
References 157
6 Advances in mechanics 159
6.1 Introduction 159
6.2 Slip-line field modelling 159
6.3 Introducing variable flow stress behaviour 168
6.4 Non-orthogonal (three-dimensional) machining 177
References 197
7 Finite element methods 199
7.1 Finite element background 199
7.2 Historical developments 204
7.3 The Iterative Convergence Method (ICM) 212
7.4 Material flow stress modelling for finite element analyses 220
References 224
8 Applications of finite element analysis 226
8.1 Simulation of BUE formation 226
8.2 Simulation of unsteady chip formation 234
8.3 Machinability analysis of free cutting steels 240
8.4 Cutting edge design 251
8.5 Summary 262
References 262
9 Process selection, improvement and control 265
9.1 Introduction 265
9.2 Process models 267
9.3 Optimization of machining conditions and expert system applications 283
9.4 Monitoring and improvement of cutting states 305
9.5 Model-based systems for simulation and control of machining
processes 317
References 324
Appendices
1 Metals’ plasticity, and its finite element formulation 328
A1.1 Yielding and flow under triaxial stresses: initial concepts 329
A1.2 The special case of perfectly plastic material in plane strain 332
A1.3 Yielding and flow in a triaxial stress state: advanced analysis 340
A1.4 Constitutive equations for numerical modelling 343
A1.5 Finite element formulations 348
References 350
2 Conduction and convection of heat in solids 351
A2.1 The differential equation for heat flow in a solid 351
A2.2 Selected problems, with no convection 353
iv *******s
A2.3 Selected problems, with convection 355
A2.4 Numerical (finite element) methods 357
References 362
3 Contact mechanics and friction 363
A3.1 Introduction 363
A3.2 The normal contact of a single asperity on an elastic foundation 365
A3.3 The normal contact of arrays of asperities on an elastic foundation 368
A3.4 Asperities with traction, on an elastic foundation 369
A3.5 Bulk yielding 371
A3.6 Friction coefficients greater than unity 373
References 374
4 Work material: typical mechanical and thermal behaviours 375
A4.1 Work material: room temperature, low strain rate, strain hardening
behaviours 375
A4.2 Work material: thermal properties 376
A4.3 Work material: strain hardening behaviours at high strain rates and
temperatures 379
References 381
5 Approximate tool yield and fracture analysis 383
A5.1 Tool yielding 383
A5.2 Tool fracture 385
References 386
6 Tool material properties 387
A6.1 High speed steels 387
A6.2 Cemented carbides and cermets 388
A6.3 Ceramics and superhard materials 393
References 395
7 Fuzzy logic 396
A7.1 Fuzzy sets 396
A7.2 Fuzzy operations 398
References​


----------



## motaz_95 (11 فبراير 2007)

جاري التحميل جزيت خيرا


----------



## هندسة انتاج (11 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أهل الحديث (11 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرآ  

وهنا رابط اضافى :
ISBN: 034069159X
Metal Machining: Theory and Applications
Author: Thomas Childs
Publisher: Elsevier Publishing Company
Publication Date: 2000-01-15
Number Of Pages: 408

التحميل :
http://rapidshare.de/files/22345486/Metal_Machining_KINGDWARF.zip.html


----------



## أهل الحديث (11 فبراير 2007)

ربما يفيد تحميل هذا الكتاب معه :







ISBN: 0071360662
Author: Ronald A. Walsh
Publisher: McGraw-Hill Professional
Publication Date: 2000-12-22
Number Of Pages: 400

http://rapidshare.com/files/2408477...nd_Metalworking_Calculations__0071360662_.rar


----------



## مهندس إنتاج (11 فبراير 2007)

مهندسنا الفاضل ماهر ,, الكتاب مميز لكن ارجوا تحميله على موقغع آخر حتى يسهل التنزيل ..

ولك الشكر .


----------



## وليم أبوشقرا (11 فبراير 2007)

أخي ماهر هل يمكنك مساعتي أنا أبحث في النت من شهر على أحدث المنتوجات البلاستيكية ولم أجد شيئا مناسبا حتى اليوم أرجو المساعدة العاجلة


----------



## Eng-Maher (11 فبراير 2007)

اخى العزيز مهندس انتاج لقد وضعت برنامج قوى جدا وهو الذى يساعدنى لانزال الكتب واليك الرابط ..

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=42779
-----------------------------
اخى العزيز وليم ابو شقرا ... ادخل موقع made in china وتجد كل الذى تريده ..مشكورين


----------



## المهندس شبراوى (11 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Eng-Maher (11 فبراير 2007)

المهندس شبراوى قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا



====================================
مشكور اخى بارك الله فيك:55:


----------



## amin22 (12 فبراير 2007)

مشكور اخى بارك الله فيك


----------



## islam2a (12 فبراير 2007)

والله كتب رائعة جدا جدا
الف شكر لك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## Eng-Maher (13 فبراير 2007)

مشكور اخى امين22 ويا هلا بك
مشكور اخى العزيز اسلام وبقولك اظهر شويه وفين مشاركاتك الجامدة .


----------



## mai_hafez (13 فبراير 2007)

مشكور اخى وجزاك الله كل الخير على هذا الاداء الاكثر من رائع


----------



## Eng-Maher (13 فبراير 2007)

مشكور الاخت مى وبارك الله فيك


----------



## Eng-Maher (20 فبراير 2007)

يرفع للافاده


----------



## سامي صلاح عبده (25 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا واعانك في دنياك وآخرتك


----------



## amin22 (25 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## zezo0 (25 فبراير 2007)

شكرا اخىىىى


----------



## بهاءالدين (25 فبراير 2007)

يا جماعه ربنا يكرمكوا بلاش رابد شير


----------



## Eng-Maher (26 فبراير 2007)

يا اخى بهاء زادت المسؤليه ومعظم الوقت الذى بجلس فيه فى انشاء مواضيع جديده ..او القاء نظره على مواضيع الاعضاء ف حكايه انى ارفع الملفات على رابد اخر صعبه شويه ولكن اذا كان هناك وقت مش هبخل ابدا


----------



## Eng-Maher (26 فبراير 2007)

مشكور سامى وزيزووو واخى امين


----------



## Eng-Maher (19 أبريل 2007)

ارجو التحميل سريعا قبل انتهاء مده الرابط


----------



## Eng-Maher (29 أبريل 2007)

يرفع للافاده


----------



## مصطفى طربوش (30 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## Eng-Maher (1 مايو 2007)

مشكور اخى مصطفى


----------



## م/محمدحماد (7 مايو 2007)

مشكور اخى وجزاك الله كل الخير على هذا الاداء الاكثر من رائع


----------



## Eng-Maher (8 مايو 2007)

م/محمدحماد قال:


> مشكور اخى وجزاك الله كل الخير على هذا الاداء الاكثر من رائع



************************
لا شكر على واجب اخى محمد :63:


----------



## Ahmed Gamal3 (16 مايو 2007)

متشكرين ياكبير


----------



## Eng-Maher (17 مايو 2007)

Ahmed Gamal3 قال:


> متشكرين ياكبير





متشكر يا ابو حميد :55:


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (17 مايو 2007)

بارك الله فيك وجزاكم خيرا جاري التحميل


----------



## memomoon9 (18 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## أحمد رأفت (18 مايو 2007)

متشــــــــكرين


----------



## Eng-Maher (25 مايو 2007)

مشكور جولد فير
memomoon9 
عقرب 
الف شكر لكم جميعا


----------



## ريمون عدلي (26 مايو 2007)

شكرا استاذنا المهندس ماهر 
اريد ان استسفسر منك كم مده الرابط ؟
مشكوررررررر


----------



## anarab (26 مايو 2007)

شكرااااااا


----------



## Eng-Maher (26 مايو 2007)

اخى ريمون حجم الكتاب 3 ميجا تقريبا وياخد حوالى 5 دقائق انزال او اقل على سرعه 256 ك بيت

وصوره لكم للتوضيح


----------



## RASTEE DELSHAD ALI (5 يناير 2008)

Great Too Much Hi Thanks


----------



## fomari6 (15 يناير 2008)

AlSlam Aleekum,

Please I need this book /Theory of Modeling and Simulation/ for bernard 
Language: English 
ISBN-10: 0127784551 
ISBN-13: 978-0127784557 

Thank you


----------



## أهل الحديث (16 يناير 2008)

Metal Machining: Theory and Applications
ISBN: 034069159X
Author: Thomas Childs / Katsuhiro Maekawa / Toshiyuki Obikawa / Yasuo Yamane
Publisher: Elsevier Publishing Company
Edition: 1st edition (January 15, 2000)
Paperback: 408 pages


```
http://mihd.net/tejirh
password : muslimeng.com
or
http://www.megaupload.com/tr/?d=79PWHXOV
password : www.blueportal.org
```


----------



## eng_mhem (26 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله كل الخي


----------



## omdaa52 (4 فبراير 2008)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Eng-Maher (3 مارس 2008)

مشكورين جميعا


----------



## عمران احمد (4 مارس 2008)

ربنا يبارك لك على هذا المجهود العظيم
الى مزيد من التقدم و النجاح


----------



## Eng-Maher (13 مارس 2008)

مشكور اخى عمران


----------



## محمد فارس عمر (19 مارس 2008)

شكرا جدا جاري التحميل


----------



## الصناعي المهندس (19 مارس 2008)

بصراحه انا لم استطع التحميل هل من مساعدة؟؟


----------



## م احمد العراقي (19 مارس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## frindly heart (19 مارس 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## هيثم سمير (19 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي


----------



## أبوعبدالله محمد (25 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا
بارك الله فيك


----------



## أبوعبدالله محمد (25 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا
بارك الله فيك


----------



## turnur1 (27 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## هاني أنور (27 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا واعانك في دنياك وآخرتك


----------



## هاني أنور (27 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابو معتصم (27 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا على ماقدمت

ارجو افادتي بمهتمين في صيانة مكائن cncاومواقع


----------



## sami ab (28 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Eng-Maher (24 أبريل 2008)

مشكورين جميعا الف شكر


----------



## ahmed_eng3 (25 أبريل 2008)

thank you goooood book 
gazak allah 5yraan


----------



## هناءالعميرى (29 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته. أولا ألف ألف شكر على كتاب ال Finite Element وأرجو ارسال أى كتاب ممكن أتعلم منه طريقة اسمها Mont Carlo mathematical methodلأننى لا أعرف عنها أى شئ وأحتاج حساب خواص المواد الهندسيه على مستوى ال grains and grain properties for Multi phase steels.
وجزاكم الله كل خير.


----------



## الفاضل (30 أبريل 2008)

شكرا على هذا المجهود ونسأل الله ان يعطيك العافية وللصحة ومزيدا من العطاء


----------



## احمد علي الدين (30 أبريل 2008)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااا على الافادة
وجزاك الله خير
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
عش فى الدنيا كانك غريب او عابر سبيل


----------



## yas_bas (30 أبريل 2008)

الف شكرا اعزائي المهندسين​


----------



## THE_HELLISH_MIND (1 مايو 2008)

ألف شكر على الكتاب


----------



## omdaa52 (5 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
بالنسبة ل Mont Carlo mathematical method
في كتب كتير بس لاتحديد بس
http://gigapedia.info/search:gigapedia?q=Mont+Carlo+mathematical+method
بس المفروض تعمل مستخدم عليه عشان تأدر تنزل الكتب وأي كتب أخري أو مجلات أو حتي تعليم برامج أي شئ
ده لنك الصفحه الرئيسيه http://gigapedia.org/أعمل USER من REGISTERوبعدين أبحث عن أي شئ في أي مجال


----------



## هناءالعميرى (6 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته. ألف ألف شكر يا عمده وجزاك الله كل خير. الموقع الذى قمت بأرساله فعلا مفيد جدا جدا. السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.


----------



## نبيه الدياب (11 مايو 2008)

بوركتم ياخوان


----------



## mr ali ali (7 أغسطس 2008)

ممنون جدا يا اخي


----------



## م/محمدحماد (7 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيراَ


----------



## وضاح الساري (9 أغسطس 2008)

والله ماقصرت يا استاذنا العزيز


----------



## التنين الفضى (10 أغسطس 2008)

شكر خاص للجهد


----------



## التنين الفضى (10 أغسطس 2008)

شكر خاص للمجهود


----------



## م الغزواني (10 أغسطس 2008)

جاري التحميل وشكرا


----------



## Eng-Maher (24 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور جدا اخوانى


----------



## ميرو ماهر (1 سبتمبر 2008)

شكراا جداا


----------



## ابو الاس (5 سبتمبر 2008)

الف شكر لك اخي العزيز
وجزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## فاتح روما (23 فبراير 2010)

*مشكووووووووووووور*


----------



## أحمد دعبس (3 أغسطس 2010)




----------



## أحمد دعبس (3 أغسطس 2010)

*الرابط لايعمل أرجو التصحيح 

جزاكم الله خيرا
*​


----------



## Eng-Maher (24 أكتوبر 2011)

هذا الموضوع مر عليه اكثر من 4 سنوات .. يعنى الرابط من حقه يفصل


----------



## الحصنلوجي (26 أكتوبر 2011)

الرابط مو شغال ...ممكن رابط اخر يا اخوان ....و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ahmd abd elaal (25 نوفمبر 2011)

ra2eeeeee3


----------



## أبو أنس المصري (7 ديسمبر 2011)

eng-maher قال:


> هذا الموضوع مر عليه اكثر من 4 سنوات .. يعنى الرابط من حقه يفصل


نعم أنت محق ولكن ألا يمكنك إعادة رفع الكتاب مرة أخرى؟


----------



## م/احمد بن سالم (23 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## Solid Edge Man (27 ديسمبر 2011)

not found


----------

